# كيف يربي الآباء أبنائهم؟ من خلال أقوال الأباء



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

أقوال القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) عن: كيف يربي الآباء أبنائهم؟



    كتبت لئيتا laeta إلى ايرونيموس تطلب إرشادا بخصوص ابنتها بولة paula (على اسم جدتها والدة والدها) لكي تهيئها لتكون عذراء مكرسة للسيد المسيح فأرسل إليها رسالة

    + إن صموئيل كما تعرفين نشأ في الهيكل ويوحنا المعمدان في البرية الأول كنذير للرب ترك شعره وخمرا ومسكرا لم يشرب وفي طفولته تكلم مع الله والثاني ترك المدن وكان لباسه من وبر الإبل وطعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا (مت4:3) هكذا ينبغي أن تهذب النفس التي هي هيكل الله إنه ينبغي أن نعملها ألا تسمع ولا تقول إلا ما يخص خوف الله فلا تفهم الكلمات ألدنسه ولا تعرف أغني العالم لنانها ينبغي ألا يخف وهو يميل إلى حلاوة المزامير.

+ أن تعزل باولا paula (الطفلة) عن الأولاد بأفكارهم ألدنسه بل ووصيفاتها والمساعدات لها ينبغي أن يعزلن عن المجتمعات العالمية (الهزلية..) لأنهن إن تعلمن أشياء خاطئة فسيعلمن إياها أكثر...

    + ليكن حتى في لعبها ما يعلمها شيئا جديداَ (أي ألعاب هادفة) .

    + ليكن لها أصدقاء أثناء دراستها حتى يثيروا فيها المنافسة فتثار عندما يمدحون.

    لا توبخيها إن أبطأت في التعلم بل شجعيها حتى ينتعش عقلها فتبتهج عندما تسمو على الآخرين وتحزن عندما يسمو الآخرين عليها.

    وفوق كل هذا احذري ألا تعطيها الدروس بلا طعم لئلا تمتد كراهيتما للروس في الطفولة إلى سنوات النضج.

    + اهتمي ألا تقود ابنتك احدي السيدات الشريرات فتعودها أن تقتضب الكلام أو التحلي بالذهب واللآلئ فبالعادة الأولي تفسد حديثها وبالعادة الثانية تفسد شخصيتها فمؤثرات الطفولة يصعب على العقل التخلص منها وقد حدثنا التاريخ اليوناني عن الإمبراطور الإسكندر الذي كان يسود العالم أنه لم يكن يستطيع التخلص من تلك الحيل الأخلاقية والسلوكية التي بثها في طفولته الحاكم ليونديوس....

    فينبغي ألا تكون مربية باولا paula داعرة أو فاسدة أو بلهاء ينبغي لمن يحملها أن يكون محترماَ ومربيها ذا يلوك جاد فعندما تري جسدها تقفز على صدره وتحيط عنقه بذراعيها وعندئذ تغني في أذنه هللويا إن أراد أو يرد.....

    + ليكن ثوبها وحلتها يليقان ممن قد كرست له لا تأذي أذنيها أو تطلي وجهها الذي تقدس المسيح بما هو أبيض وأحمر لا تعلقي ذهبا أو لآلئ حول عنقها ولا تثقلي رأسها بالجواهر ولا بصبغ شعرها بلون أحمر تعديه لنيران جهنم. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).

    لتكن جواهرها من نوع آخر أم مثل هذه الجواهر فلتقوم بيعها فيما بعيد في هذا العالم وتشتري عوضا عنها الجوهرة " غالية الثمن " (مت46:13)

    + إننا نقرأ عن عالي الكاهن الذي لم يسر الله منه بسبب خطايا أولاده. وقد أوصانا الرسول ألا يختار إنسان أسقفاَ إن كان أولاده فاسدين غير وقورين وعلى العكس كتب عن المرأة ولكنها ستخلص بولادة الأولاد إن ثبتن في الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل (اتي15:2)

    + إن كنت تحذرين على ابنتك من أن تعضها خرير فكيف لا تعطيها نفس الحرص في حفظها من مطرقة الأرض كلها؟! حتى تحفظيها من أن نشرب من كأس بابل الذهبي؟! وتنفذيها من الرقص الرشيق ومن الثوب ذي الذيل؟..!....

    لماذا تقولون إننا نقرأ الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن بل النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت (حز 18: 20) فبينما يكون الابن طفلا أو لازال يفكر كطفل فأنه حتى يبلغ السن التي فيها يستطيع أن يختار أي الطريقين.... فأن الأبوين مسئولان عن أعماله عن كانت صالحة أو شريرة.

    عندما تتقدم باولا paula كعريسها (يسوع) في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس (لو52:2) لنذهب مع والديها إلى هيكل أيها الحقيقي بل لا تدعوها ترجع معهما منه ليبحثا عنها بين الأقرباء والمعارف في طرق العالم العالية فلا يجدنها إلا في خزانه الكتب المقدسة تسأل الأنبياء والرسل عن معني ذلك العرس الروحي الذي نذرت له.

    اجعليها تقتدي بمريم التي وجدها جبرائيل الملاك وحدها في غرفتها فاضطربت إذ نظرت رجلا في حجرتها.

    اتركيها تقلد تلك التي قالت مجد ابنه الملك من داخل (مز13:45) .

    لتجرح بسهام الحب فنقول لحبيبها أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله (نش 1: 4)

    لا تجعلي الوقت يضيع عليها يجدها الحراس ويأخذوا منها ستار العفة ويتركونها عارية في دمها (أنظر حز1:16-10) لا بالحري لتقل لمن يقرع بابها أنا سور وثدياي كبرجين (نش 8: 10) .

    + علميها حتى من الآن ألا تشرب نبيذا الذي فيه الخلاعة (أف 5: 18) .

    + ليكن عملها اليومي هو أن تقطف لك الأزهار التي تنتقيها من الكتاب المقدس.

    + كوني مدرسة لها نموذجاَ لما تريدين أن تكون عليه في طفولتها لا تفعلي أنت أو والدها شيئا مما إذا قلدتكما فيه تكون قد ارتكبن خطية تذكرا أنكما والدي عذراء مكرسة وبسيرتكما تعلمانها بوصاياكما.

    + لا تدعانها تلتقي بالعامة إلا في صحبتكما ولا تذهب إلى كنيسة أو مكان شهيد إلا مع والدتها لا تتركان شابا يحييها بابتسامة..

    + لتختر لنفسها عذارى مسنات لهن الإيمان والشخصية القوية والعفة فيعلمن إياها بالكلام كما بالقدوة.

    + ينبغي عليها أن تستيقظ بالليل لتحفظ الصلوات والمزامير وأن تتغني بالتسابيح في الصباح وفي الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة تأخذ مكانا في صفوف المحاربين لأجل يسوع.

    + لتمتزج صلواتها بالقراءة والقراءة بالصلاة.
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2009)

> ينبغي عليها أن تستيقظ بالليل لتحفظ الصلوات والمزامير وأن تتغني بالتسابيح في الصباح وفي الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة تأخذ مكانا في صفوف المحاربين لأجل يسوع.



موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا

وكلام جميل اوووووووووووى

شكراااااااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك      
​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا
> 
> وكلام جميل اوووووووووووى
> 
> ...


شكرا أختنا كاندى الكريمه

مرور مميز

الرب معاااكم​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> شكرا ليك يا نهيسى


مرور غالى وكريم جدا

منتهى الشكر أختنا الغاليه​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع وهام جدا 
ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


منتهى الشكر

الرب يبارك مروركم الغالى​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرا اخى الغالى

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## christin (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*_


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


الرب معاكم


----------

